# Red Gables Hotel, North Wales - January 2013



## SnakeCorp (Jan 6, 2013)

The Red Gables Hotel in Penmaenmawr, North Wales, is, at first glance, just another derelict hotel awaiting demolition. 

It becomes a little more interesting when you learn that it is notorious for being the scene of North Wales' worst ever mass murder back on 24th September 1976. The Hotel's former Gardener, Neil Rutherford, returned to the Hotel with an automatic pistol and killed everyone he found there, before setting the Hotel alight and shooting himself. A total of five people died in the hotel that day.

A contemporary press report can be read here:
http://threetownsforum.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,367.msg12725.html#msg12725

After the murders, the Hotel was refurbished and reopened, but the bypassing of Penmaenmawr by the A55 in the mid 1980s killed its passing trade and it drifted slowly towards closure in 2004. Since closure, vandals & thieves have destroyed the interior. Permission was granted back in 2007 for demolition and replacement by housing, but the Hotel remains empty and for sale.

On to the photos!




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr




Red Gables Hotel by [davidrobertsphotography], on Flickr

A few more photos can be seen on Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/davellandudno/sets/72157632454690598/


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 6, 2013)

I've passed this a few times while exploring up North so nice to see the inside of it!

Cheers for sharing it


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 6, 2013)

Nicely done. Id have liked a mix of colour and b/w photos though.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree with UE-OMJ. 

Still a good report though!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 7, 2013)

Sad tale,great report.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 8, 2013)

Very interesting story, seems very strange circumstances, he went from being a submarine commander, to having his family business liquidated, to being divorced, to then work as a gardener and lost that job a little over a year later.
Add to that the possibility that he did have a thing for that woman, whether she was pregnant or not.
Poor soul, sounds like he had some demons bothering him, but what an awful thing to do.
I like explores with a dark history like this one and it seems you've done a fair bit of research, I'm guessing you're DaveR on that other forum? 
Nice shots but as has been said, a couple in colour would not go a miss.


----------



## strokesboy21 (Jan 8, 2013)

thanks for sharing looks real good


----------



## fragglehunter (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice interesting one that, interesting link as well, ta.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 9, 2013)

Macabre story, nice pics though


----------



## Stussy (Jan 13, 2013)

Really nice pics and report with such a sad story behind it! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 23, 2013)

excellent story behind this! adds to the mysterious nature of the place, wold have preferred colour photos though to get a real feel for the place!!


----------



## DreadHead (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh dear, bit of a history on this one isn't it.

Still nice report mate


----------

